

Top 12 Facebook Marketing Hacks (Douchebaggery) - humanlever
http://www.allfacebook.com/2008/12/facebook-marketing-hacks/

======
jrockway
_Get Attractive People I have never seen events explode like the ones that
have a ton of attractive people registered to attend. Whether you like it or
not, attractive people are called “attractive” for a reason. They will draw
tons of people to your event. One of the first things people do when they view
an event is check out the guest list.

If the event is all guys nobody wants to go. This is basic party promotion
tactics and you should be using them on Facebook even for professional
events!_

This may come as a surprise to the author, but sometimes people leave their
house with something in mind other than finding someone to have sex with.
Shocking!!

~~~
bd
Whether we like it or not, attractiveness works even on people not looking for
sex and in situations not directly related to mating.

There were many studies: attractive people earn more, are considered more
intelligent, honest and kind.

Handsome criminals earn lighter sentences, pretty patients get better care
from their doctors.

Visual stimuli of attractive people influence purchases, increasing chance of
impulse decisions.

There is a reason why media bombard us with images of attractive people.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Attractiveness does correlate with lots of positive things, though. Some
chromosomal problems that make someone a bad mate also make them ugly; someone
who gets a disfiguring injury is probably clumsier and perhaps dumber than
someone who doesn't.

------
zzzmarcus
A note to all of my Facebook friends:

If you use any of these 12 tactics you will be my Facebook friend no longer.

~~~
robertk
Even #5?

~~~
zzzmarcus
If you wish me a happy birthday with the intention of "promoting yourself"
(trust me, I'll know) then yes, even #5.

------
swilliams
That's just really depressing. Do things like that actually work? I have
trouble comprehending the idea of "promoting a brand" on _Facebook_. If
someone was being that obnoxious I would simply "unfriend" them.

~~~
unalone
Scoble started it, with his "5000 friends" advertising scheme. A lot of people
followed suit.

It's a shame. You get no SEO, you just irritate every single person that
you're friends with. It's an out-and-out corruption of what Facebook is
supposed to be.

If you want to advertise on Facebook, make a Page and be done with it.
Anything more is seriously (as the title says) douchebaggery. I can't identify
with people who can look at anything at all and see a chance for a slight
advertising boost.

------
humanlever
For the most part the marketers I'm connected to on Facebook have been
respectful of my attention and have limited their messages to channels I've
opted in to.

The only thing I've been subjected to that I don't like (though is probably
borderline acceptable) is frequent reposting of items. Nothing like having the
same link shoved down your throat 10 times a day.

------
jfarmer
The latest "viral trick" is to have an app that tags a bunch of people in a
photo. Not only does the person getting tagged get a notification, but there's
a non-negligible chance it'll show up in their friends' newsfeeds.

"So-and-so was tagged in a photo 'FriendGraph.'," etc.

------
olefoo
Social Personal Active Marketing, still spam, still sucks.

